# Emulsion Lifts



## photoguy01 (Oct 22, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the exact process for emulsion lifts??

Thanks :?:


----------



## Corry (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm sure Auntie Terri will be in here shortly to explain it for you!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 22, 2004)

Emulsion Lifts 

Polaroid is one of my favorite sites!


----------



## terri (Oct 22, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Emulsion Lifts
> 
> Polaroid is one of my favorite sites!



I love the Polaroid site, too.        But I really don't care for these abbreviated how-to's, I find something technically incorrect with all of them, it seems.     

In this case, it blows my mind that they say "tap water" when their own consultants, when quoted or consulted by alternative process writers, always say to use distilled water.   Everyone's tap water contains varying degrees of ph, we commonly don't go about testing it, either.   So as a rule it is advised to just use distilled water, with a neutral ph and no minerals or acidity.

So that's my immediate two cents.     

Hi photoguy, the rest of the basic procedure is fine as outlined by Polaroid, but if you haven't already, check out all the "emulsion" threads here in this forum for more tips and techniques.    Any specific questions you have that aren't answered here, just fire away!!!


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 23, 2004)

i have a tutorial on my site, too:  http://www.elvissoutherndeathcult.com/emulsionlift.htm

i've used regular tap water and had no problems.


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2004)

Ambrosia said:
			
		

> i have a tutorial on my site, too:  http://www.elvissoutherndeathcult.com/emulsionlift.htm
> 
> i've used regular tap water and had no problems.



I used tap water too, at first.   It doesn't give any problems as far as ease of technique.   I think it's a long-term issue concerning eventual discoloration of the emulsion.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 23, 2004)

:-? I didnt know that bout tap water - weve got a soft water filtration system, d'ya think that would make it worse?


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :-? I didnt know that bout tap water - weve got a soft water filtration system, d'ya think that would make it worse?



You're simply trying to use water that has a neutral ph.   That's why a jug of distilled water is the best solution.   I've read about how to test your tap water's ph level, I believe it was using Litmus paper (??) and how to correct it, either too high or too low, to bring it into a neutral area.  Too much work for me when I'm trying to be creative.     And with a jug of distilled water available for a buck, why not be on the safe side?   I use it for the vinegar bath solution for my transfers, too.  Part of the reason for the vinegar bath is to restore ph to the dyes, since the act of prematurely separating the film disrupts it.   It's important for long term stability of the image.   

I pretty much just use it for all things Polaroid.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 23, 2004)

Right on, thanks Terri, Im gonna get some distilled water before I do any more


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, do some soon and post 'em, Kara, your last one of the bridge was _way_ cool.


----------



## photoguy01 (Oct 26, 2004)

When I pot the polarioid in the water(160 degrees) the photo starts to separate, but the front picture(the part that is on the plastic front which has all of the color) stays on the plastic but separates from the emulsion, so when i can finallly peel off the emulsion it is a washed out almost whits peicture... does anyone know what im doing wrong??

If someone can please send me pictures of the process... :?


----------



## Karalee (Oct 26, 2004)

What kind of film are you using?


----------



## terri (Oct 26, 2004)

It's best to start with 669 film.   Very user-friendly size.   And Kara is right to question your film type - you don't have 690 or 600 in that water, do you?   There's no telling what it'll do.

Can you scan what you ended up with?  

If you have 669 and you've put some vinyl adhesive (like Contac paper) on the back, it should lift by itself after a few minutes at that temperature (which is correct).


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 27, 2004)

690 lifts the same way as 669 in my experience. 


when the picture starts to bubble up is when I pull it out and carefully push the emulsion off with my finger tips.


----------



## photoguy01 (Oct 28, 2004)

What type of camera do I
 need for those types of film?


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2004)

photoguy01 said:
			
		

> What type of camera do I
> need for those types of film?



Go to the Polaroid site (as in polaroid.com) and find the section where they match cameras to film....there are several....informative site, too.

So, are you saying you did a lift with some other kind of film, then?


----------

